# Sundown Moguls.



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2014)

Just heard from a guy who heard from another guy that Kurt will be driving his mogul seeding machine on  gunbarrel tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

Dude, don't burn your source by posting this privileged info in a public forum...


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2014)

tell your friend's friend to get on it.... that bump contest is on 3/15. Gunny will needs troughs and it take alot of traffic to make them. Otherwise they will look like those silly slalom bumps.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2014)

Slowly taking over the spandex highway..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

Get those spandex monkeys out


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2014)

jack97 said:


> tell your friend's friend to get on it.... that bump contest is on 3/15. Gunny will needs troughs and it take alot of traffic to make them. Otherwise they will look like those silly slalom bumps.



Bro, back off.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Just heard from a guy who heard from another guy that Kurt will be driving his mogul seeding machine on  gunbarrel tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That sucks.  Just keep the bumps where they are. I like gunbarrel nice and wide. Best trail in ct.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

any confirmation this morning on the bumps?


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 27, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> That sucks.  Just keep the bumps where they are.



I used to be one of your supporters, but this is just beyond the pale.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> any confirmation this morning on the bumps?



web page said gunny is bumped up. Ex is most likely mowed down.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Confirmed by planb420


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I used to be one of your supporters, but this is just beyond the pale.



lol...oh well I guess I'm down to 0 supporters now. 

You're from ny? Do you even ski sundown or know what trail I'm talking about? lol


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

Gunny is the only *wide* trail top to bottom and has a steep pitch non stop. Signature trail of sundown. The bumps ruin it unless you like skiing moguls. Temptor was bumped up last time I was there. *Sundown seriously needs to add more trails. Place gets tracked out sooo quick *That's really the only advantage mohawk has over them.(trail acerage) Mohawk mows down almost all it's powder which sucks. Sundown is real good at leaving pow and of course nothing better than wide sweeping pow turns on gunny! KEEP THE BUMPS ELSEWHERE. Plenty of room on exhibition near the lift for them

You could easily cut another trail right next to gunny. Have two gunbarrels! Especially consdering the outrageous prices they charge. Mohawk weekly pass is 219 with no blackouts! I'd rather buy a sundown pass due to grooming pow at mohawk. But it's out of my price range.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2014)

Subtlety is not your strength


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Subtlety is not your strength



Accurate.  He's quite the troll.  I almost admire the amount of effort.  Both barrels all day.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

i won't speak for sundown but they've posted here before basically saying they don't compete for your business based on being the low cost provider but rather the high quality deliverer.  its a free country, vote with your $$ and go where you like.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 27, 2014)

To this point in the season, IMHO Mohawk has been the mogul king of CT!


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i won't speak for sundown but they've posted here before basically saying they don't compete for your business based on being the low cost provider but rather *the high quality deliverer*.  its a free country, vote with your $$ and go where you like.


*Sundown is best in CT because of no/limited grooming on pow days.* It's really the only place to go on a big pow day if you stay in ct. Mohawk is more a gaper ec hill that grooms everything flat(one trail with pow if lucky), which really sucks because it's ct's snowiest hill by far(near 1000 foot BASE elevation) No reason to be grooming black diamonds on pow days. Groom them that night after it's all tracked out and then you have great natural snow groomers the next day, which I also enjoy.

I don't agree about high quality deliverer. Just an excuse. Sundown isn't doing anything that costs more than mohawk. Mohawk blows more snow than sundown(due to having more trails and basically twice the amount of acreage). Blowing snow costs a ton. So mohawk is more expensive to run for sure. The only thing sundown does differently in regards to grooming daily is a nightly groom. So night skiing will be better on non pow days. But that's not a big expense obviously, unlike snowmaking. Also, mohawk has been investing more money in lifts than sundown. They put a new lift up this year. Sundown obviously has the best trail in ct with gunny, but terrain doesn't cost money. They didn't build that.

Sundown is expensive because of proximity to avon/farmington ect. and all those rich kids. Period. It's all about greed. Look at how cheap tickets are at bosquet with nearly 700 feet vertical. Hell, bromley charges less than sundown. Ct skiing is overpriced period. Over 50 bucks for southington on weekends. Give me a break. 325 feet vertical! Are you kididng me? Mohawk used to have the 20 buck mid week tickets, but that's been raised to 30 bucks this year, which sucks


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

I do vote with wallet. I'm conflicted.

1) I'd buy a season pass to mohawk if they did NOT groom all the powder. So no pass there. 

3)I'd buy a pass to sundown if they lowered their rates to mohawk's midweek level. So no pass there. 

4)Powder ridge is flat and even sends groomers up in the middle of a LIGHT powder day and shut down trails while it's still snowing outside and groomed every single trail. I turned my car around after I saw the groomer. Lucky I saw that crap before I paid. They lost me as a customer doing that. It's ridiculous. Even southington doesn't do that. It was 5 inches max. I've never seen trails being shut down to groom 4-5 inches of mostly untracked pow at 3:00pm. Talk about B.S. It's also VERY flat(flatter than southington if you can believe that) so that's a zero for getting a pass at even with cheap prices. They seem to be focused on complete beginner never skied before or teenie bopper freestyle stuff. Don't really care about people who already know how to ski who want to ski trails

On top of it, I really only like to ski natural snow anyway. Day of and few days after.(assuming they don't blow that fake crap for a few days, which will destroy the good conditions) I don't ski fake snow. So for me it doesn't make sense to get a pass anywhere around me. Too bad I'm not 30 miles away from snow ridge  LOL 

So I'm stuck buying lift tickets. Thank god sundown has 2 hour pass or I'd never go. I never ski ct on the weekends since I can't afford it and think 50+ bucks for mole hills is obscene, BUT powder ridge does have reasonable(relative to other ct area's, still too expensive) 2 hour ticket available on weekends for around 30. Only mountain. So that's an option *if I want*. Not sure I even want to support a place that destroys pow like that.  I'd definetly never go to powder ridge on a pow day obviously.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry you can't afford to ski bumps at Sundown.  

Maybe consider a part time job there to get a pass.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> To this point in the season, IMHO Mohawk has been the mogul king of CT!



there was a time when a statement like that would earn you a temp ban on this forum :smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Sorry you can't afford to ski bumps at Sundown.
> 
> Maybe consider a part time job there to get a pass.



i know a guy, he might be able to put in a good word for you.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Sorry you can't afford to ski bumps at Sundown.
> 
> Maybe consider a part time job there to get a pass.


I'd move out west if I was that dedicated to get a miserable job standing outside like a lifty does just for a pass.

Yeah I don't think so. What happens if there's a powder dump? I can't call out sick and go skiing there!! I'd be fired. Oh and the commute would cost more in gas than the pass! LOL You don't commute an hour each way for a minumum wage job. It costs around 50 cents a mile to operate a vehicle. Do the math


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

Guess you're screwed and left to complain on internet message boards and the facebook sites of ski businesses instead of going skiing.

bummer


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> *Guess you're screwed *
> bummer


Like much of the working class.
I guess I'll just continue buying my midweek tickets and spending money I barely have. I should consider a move to snow ridge. lol

Oh....looked at your list of ski days, I still skied as many days as you this year. LOL! I'm the type that would like ski good conditons 4 days a week minumum every week. That's impossible on the ec, except for snow ridge maybe close to that. But really you'd need utah.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Like much of the working class.
> I guess I'll just continue buying my midweek tickets and spending money I barely have. I should consider a move to snow ridge. lol
> 
> Oh....looked at your list of ski days, I still skied as many days as you this year. LOL! I'm the type that would like ski good conditons 4 days a week minumum every week. That's impossible on the ec, except for snow ridge maybe close to that. But really you'd need utah.



my brother spent several years as a ski bum. he moved to Utah.  He worked at Alta (don't rant, i know you are a rider) and for the first couple of years he lived and worked at the mid-station. on his mornings off (every other day) he'd walk outside, catch the lift to the top and ski fresh pow for 4 hours.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Guess you're screwed and left to complain on internet message boards and the facebook sites of ski businesses instead of going skiing.
> 
> bummer



Oh and I don't just complain on ski facebook websites. I give BIG props/reviews when they do good things. FOR SURE.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

Learn how to ski bumps and trees and maybe you'll find more enjoyable ski days than chasing powder in CT


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> my brother spent several years as a ski bum. he moved to Utah.  He worked at Alta (don't rant, i know you are a rider) and for the first couple of years he lived and worked at the mid-station. on his mornings off (every other day) he'd walk outside, catch the lift to the top and ski fresh pow for 4 hours.


Sounds like a awesome adventure! There's a difference working there and sundown. Sundown hardly gets pow so you'd have to call out sick. You couldn't just wait till a day off. Alta gets blasted in pow all the time.
Why would I rant about Alta? One of the best ski areas in the world and no snowboarders to ruin pow  lol I've never been there, but would love to visit. Seen the video's of the area and 565 inch average blower dry pow average. Enough said. Have you looked at the lift ticket prices out west? Wolf creek charges on slightly more than sundown. 626 at wolf creek. LOL


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Learn how to ski bumps and trees and maybe you'll find more enjoyable ski days than chasing powder in CT


I don't like bumps and tree's are dangerous. One wrong move and faceplant. And you can't go as fast. Safe injury free fun is what I'm after. Bumps are not nice to knee joints and I have body issues already.

Listen you clearly don't like me and every reply you give me is snarky so why even bother communicating with me? You think I'm a troll anyway. I'm having a convo with gm. I also like my convo last time with the guy with the jeep. No reason for this hostility towards me. I enjoy talking about skiing and would drive any non ski fanatic crazy so I come on here.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Have you looked at the lift ticket prices out west? Wolf creek charges on slightly more than sundown. 626 at wolf creek. LOL


they don't have to pay for snowmaking so can charge less


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2014)

'HEY...Take it outside!


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 27, 2014)

Meth anyone?


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 27, 2014)

So  Looks like we got a storm coming MONDAY   Hey so, gunbarrel is *DEFINETLY* bumped up? All the way up and down the trail?  Does wildwood at mohawk have moguls on it or is it groomed? Does temptor still have moguls?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> Meth anyone?



Reading this let's me live it vicariously through Snowlover


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> So  Looks like we got a storm coming MONDAY   Hey so, gunbarrel is *DEFINETLY* bumped up? All the way up and down the trail?  Does wildwood at mohawk have moguls on it or is it groomed? Does temptor still have moguls?



word on the street is only a small section at the top of gunny is bumped right now. and when they bump up gunny they mow down the bumps on nor easter. i don't think temptor ever got bumps this year.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2014)

I was planning to go today and ski Ex...wasn't to thrilled about breaking in gunny with these conditions but with the snow coming in, it would be fun to take a midweek day next week.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i don't think temptor ever got bumps this year.



I've never skied a bumped-up temptor.  Seems like that would be even better than Nor'easter for early season bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> word on the street is only a small section at the top of gunny is bumped right now. and when they bump up gunny they mow down the bumps on nor easter. i don't think temptor ever got bumps this year.



Nope, you're wrong... Every trail is bumped up top to bottom.

No wide open groomers to be had anywhere.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I've never skied a bumped-up temptor.  Seems like that would be even better than Nor'easter for early season bumps.



It sounds like a good idea, but in reality nor'easter works out better.


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 28, 2014)

wow....


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I've never skied a bumped-up temptor.  Seems like that would be even better than Nor'easter for early season bumps.





bvibert said:


> It sounds like a good idea, but in reality nor'easter works out better.



I thought they bumped up temptor 3 to 4 seasons ago? IIRC they had a bailed out to stinger at the start of the bumps.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I've never skied a bumped-up temptor.  Seems like that would be even better than Nor'easter for early season bumps.



 Tempt or doesn't get much sun this time of year it blows


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I was planning to go today and ski Ex...wasn't to thrilled about breaking in gunny with these conditions but with the snow coming in, it would be fun to take a midweek day next week.



Gonna be there tues. Hopefully it's T2B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I thought they bumped up temptor 3 to 4 seasons ago? IIRC they had a bailed out to stinger.



Temptor was bumped early season for a couple of years.  There was no bail, which was part of why it ended up not being as cool as it could have been.

The upper part was bumped, then the flat part turned into a mess since groomers couldn't get in to clean it up.  The last pitch was okay, at first.  What we ended up with was a bunch of wall bumps and ledges from people who were too freaked out to ski bumps on that pitch.  For some reason a lot of people thought the upper part was the only part bumped, so they would pick their way through that to get to what they thought would be a groomed lower portion, only to find more bumps.  I came across that exact situation countless times.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 28, 2014)

You guys are obsessed.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You guys are obsessed.



There's worse things one could be obsessed with! 

:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> wow....




Yo, please don't build 30 foot kickers this year.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.  I'm getting too old for that stuff.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 28, 2014)

2knees said:


> Yo, please don't build 30 foot kickers this year.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.  I'm getting too old for that stuff.


Just don't go off that jump then. lol Pick a smaller one. Sundown has 30 foot jumps??? I don't do terrain/trauma park, but the features look way smaller than carinthia. The only type of jumps that look fun and is much safer are into deep(2 foot plus) powder  Unfortunately don't have much experience doing that.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Just don't go off that jump then. lol Pick a smaller one. Sundown has 30 foot jumps??? I don't do terrain/trauma park, but the features look way smaller than carinthia. The only type of jumps that look fun and is much safer are into deep(2 foot plus) powder  Unfortunately don't have much experience doing that.



i'm talking about the kickers they build for the mogul competition on gunbarrel.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 28, 2014)

bvibert said:


> It sounds like a good idea, but in reality nor'easter works out better.



Nor'easter is what a few hundred feet shorter than Temptor. Makes sense.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 28, 2014)

Hopefully this monday delivers the goods for sundown. Two pow days in a season *over* 12 inches would be fantastic. I'm hoping we get a "big daddy" that really delivers the goods. 2 feet would be awesome.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 28, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Hopefully this monday delivers the goods for sundown. Two pow days in a season *over* 12 inches would be fantastic. I'm hoping we get a "big daddy" that really delivers the goods. 2 feet would be awesome.



Wait....you like powder?


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Wait....you like powder?


Affirmative
I LOVE it.  It's nature's cocaine.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> He is most definitely as ignorant as the post suggests. But it's all done for his own amusement



Easily amused I guess.

Hey did you ever get to demo the Ramp Woodpecker at the MRG demo?

I just ordered another pair to keep in plastic for when I need new boards. I have never done that before and I've had many skis I liked a lot. The Woodpeckers have been ski-life altering for me. Great skis.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Easily amused I guess.
> 
> Hey did you ever get to demo the Ramp Woodpecker at the MRG demo?
> 
> I just ordered another pair to keep in plastic for when I need new boards. I have never done that before and I've had many skis I liked a lot. The Woodpeckers have been ski-life altering for me. Great skis.



I skied with someone that had a pair and gave them a spin. I was very impressed with them. I'll be up at Smugglers this weekend and that is the ski to own in these conditions! It might very well be my front side ski if I can afford another set.

Don't worry about Snowlover. He tries to bait everyone into arguments.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2014)

Racist comments and discussions deleted.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 28, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> That sucks.  Just keep the bumps where they are. I like gunbarrel nice and wide. Best trail in ct.



Bashing bumps in the literal sense is cool.  Bashing them in the figurative sense is not!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2014)

anyone have a close up pic of the bumps? i saw a far away shot, couldn't really make anything out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> anyone have a close up pic of the bumps? i saw a far away shot, couldn't really make anything out.



I've only seen them from the base, at night, so I'm almost in the dark as much as you. :lol:

They looked good from there!


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 28, 2014)

2knees said:


> i'm talking about the kickers they build for the mogul competition on gunbarrel.



In an unrelated story 2knees your avatar makes me laugh


----------



## planb420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dude suck an egg then choke on it and die....subtle enough for ya....dont come here you'll get drug off into area 51 and never heard from again





Snowlover said:


> Gunny is the only *wide* trail top to bottom and has a steep pitch non stop. Signature trail of sundown. The bumps ruin it unless you like skiing moguls. Temptor was bumped up last time I was there. *Sundown seriously needs to add more trails. Place gets tracked out sooo quick *That's really the only advantage mohawk has over them.(trail acerage) Mohawk mows down almost all it's powder which sucks. Sundown is real good at leaving pow and of course nothing better than wide sweeping pow turns on gunny! KEEP THE BUMPS ELSEWHERE. Plenty of room on exhibition near the lift for them
> 
> You could easily cut another trail right next to gunny. Have two gunbarrels! Especially consdering the outrageous prices they charge. Mohawk weekly pass is 219 with no blackouts! I'd rather buy a sundown pass due to grooming pow at mohawk. But it's out of my price range.
> View attachment 11464


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess its time for plan B...


----------



## planb420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> I guess its time for plan B...




Just really sick of this OBVIOUS troll...cant understand why he still is allowed an account...COME ON!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2014)

Actually even Sully will tell you sundown needs more trails. I am not, however, endorsing snowlovers pov or opinion.

and yes, the pole daffy in a hoody with no gloves is meant for laughs


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Just really sick of this OBVIOUS troll...cant understand why he still is allowed an account...COME ON!



Mr. Snow lover is but a distant memory.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2014)

2knees said:


> Actually even Sully will tell you sundown needs more trails.



No argument there.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 1, 2014)

is gunny bumped t2b? or is it still upper gunny?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

Just heard they are starting to extend them tonight and will be T2B by midweek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Mr. Snow lover is but a distant memory.



This is sad. Why do you have to chase all the fun posters away from this place?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2014)

You think I'm going to defend the actions of the staff of this forum to you of all people Gilligan?  Seriously?

:lol:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

Gilligan said:


> This is sad. Why do you have to chase all the fun POSERS  away from this place?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You think I'm going to defend the actions of the staff of this forum to you of all people Gilligan?  Seriously?
> 
> :lol:



Once in a while I take a swing at you guys, but it is only for your own good.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 1, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> I guess its time for plan B...



His mother should have taken Plan B


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 1, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> His mother should have taken Plan B



FTW:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Just heard they are starting to extend them tonight and will be T2B by midweek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The plan was to have them extended down to the first kicker last night.  I'm not there this morning so I don't know if that happened.  When they're down that far Jarrod is going to build the first kicker/landing area mound.  Once the first kickers are in the bumps will be seeded down to the second kicker, they will get built, then the seeding will continue to the bottom.  If all goes as planned they should be complete Weds.  Now all we need is some sun and warm weather (or fresh snow).


----------



## planb420 (Mar 3, 2014)

bvibert said:


> The plan was to have them extended down to the first kicker last night.  I'm not there this morning so I don't know if that happened.  When they're down that far Jarrod is going to build the first kicker/landing area mound.  Once the first kickers are in the bumps will be seeded down to the second kicker, they will get built, then the seeding will continue to the bottom.  If all goes as planned they should be complete Weds.  Now all we need is some sun and warm weather (or fresh snow).



Checked Instagram and it looks like Jarrod is pushing snow for KICKERS THIS MORNING, once I finish my safety meeting I shall confirm if I can.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 3, 2014)

Gilligan said:


> This is sad. Why do you have to chase all the fun posters away from this place?



kinda agree....


----------



## planb420 (Mar 3, 2014)

From todays recon mission @Ski Sundown 3/3/14


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 3, 2014)

Any chance these will be properly skied-in by the weekend?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 3, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Any chance these will be properly skied-in by the weekend?




Piles of concrete...Need sun and warmer temps asap


----------



## planb420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Any chance these will be properly skied-in by the weekend?



Certainly wont be done by me till the concrete turns to slush....


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 4, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Piles of concrete...Need sun and warmer temps asap





planb420 said:


> Certainly wont be done by me till the concrete turns to slush....



I'm so conflicted.  It just feels wrong wishing for warmer temperatures!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2014)

I am going to try to get out there saturday to help work them in.  Supposed to be reasonably unfrigid with sun.  anyone else?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm so conflicted.  It just feels wrong wishing for warmer temperatures!



Sun and warmer temps are what's needed!  I seriously doubt we're going to get a big dump at this point, which would be the only alternative.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2014)

2knees said:


> I am going to try to get out there saturday to help work them in.  Supposed to be reasonably unfrigid with sun.  anyone else?



I'm working during the day.  What time are you planning on being there?


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Sun and warmer temps are what's needed!  I seriously doubt we're going to get a big dump at this point, which would be the only alternative.



Ok - just as long as we avoid the 80+ degree days from two years ago!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'm working during the day.  What time are you planning on being there?



wanted to ski from like noon to 4.  my older daughter has her last basketball game but since i've been coaching her soccer team for the last 12 months non-stop, i feel like i should be allowed to skip one kid activity.  we'll see how that plays out with the boss.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2014)

2knees said:


> wanted to ski from like noon to 4.  my older daughter has her last basketball game but since i've been coaching her soccer team for the last 12 months non-stop, i feel like i should be allowed to skip one kid activity.  we'll see how that plays out with the boss.



I work until 3:30, and I just remembered that I have a family function that night.  I might try to get out for a couple of runs if it looks good.  I usually have a hard time convincing myself to get out after spending the previous 9 hours there working... :lol:

You have my support to skip one kid activity, for what that's worth...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Ok - just as long as we avoid the 80+ degree days from two years ago!



Yeah, 80+ would be a bit much.  Give me some 50s or 60s.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2014)

A 6-8 inch dump would be the holy grail right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2014)

Im hoping for snow and skiing north country!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bring on da warm.......(wait did I just say that)  YUP!!!!
Might be there Sat in the AM...working the evening then my gunny week begins


----------



## jack97 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll be there this friday, late morning.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2014)

This spring sucks.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Fire the guns up tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 5, 2014)

i'm taking my level 2 exam at stowe at the end of the month, which means i'll be skiing gunny bumps all week in preparation.  Kurt's got the seeds all the way to the bottom now, i'll work on a few lines and by the time it warms up a bit this weekend we should be good to go.  in the mean time, it's the best way to practice tactical turning i know of.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you going to stay open into April?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> This spring sucks.



Last spring wasn't all that great either. A lot of cold during the day and warm at night.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> i'm taking my level 2 exam at stowe at the end of the month, which means i'll be skiing gunny bumps all week in preparation. Kurt's got the seeds all the way to the bottom now, i'll work on a few lines and by the time it warms up a bit this weekend we should be good to go. in the mean time, it's the best way to practice tactical turning i know of.



Good luck man. Is this your first time taking it?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Good luck man. Is this your first time taking it?



it is.  looking forward to getting this part done.  i hear the teaching aspect is real tough so i'd like to get started practicing on more movement analysis and creative teaching.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> it is.  looking forward to getting this part done.  i hear the teaching aspect is real tough so i'd like to get started practicing on more movement analysis and creative teaching.



I grabbed my level I after one season and then waited a few seasons for my level II. I did really well on the written but crashed and burned on the teaching. I stopped a few seasons after that and never completed it. That was like 10 years ago. I remember the movement analysis part being very hard.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Jarrodski do you guys plan on staying open the week after the mogul comp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Jarrodski do you guys plan on staying open the week after the mogul comp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The word I am hearing right now is yes, the week after the comp should be good to go.


----------



## Tin (Mar 5, 2014)

What do you guys mean Level I/II? Instructors?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> What do you guys mean Level I/II? Instructors?



Yea PSIA certification


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea PSIA certification



they wear pins on their jacket; bronze is Level I, silver for Level II and gold for Level III. 

IIRC, I was talking with an examiner at Sunapee, his home ski area was at Stowe and he was down for Level II exams. Conditions was bad that day and he seemed cool about that, he saw alot of good skiers that day said prolly about 80% would pass.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

jack97 said:


> they wear pins on their jacket; bronze is Level I, silver for Level II and gold for Level III.
> 
> IIRC, I was talking with an examiner at Sunapee, his home ski area was at Stowe and he was down for Level II exams. Conditions was bad that day and he seemed cool about that, he saw alot of good skiers that day said prolly about 80% would pass.



Yea the exams really aren't standardized at all especially for I and II. A lot is left in the examiner's hands. I've met some real old school douches but there are plenty of examiners like you mentioned above.


----------



## marcski (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't forget your rotaries.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 6, 2014)

taken this morning (3-6)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2014)

planb420 said:


> View attachment 11616 taken this morning (3-6)



Can't help but notice how ridiculously deep the base is.  We won't be getting the shale that pokes through up top till end of march unless it hits 70 for 5 days in a row.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2014)

2knees said:


> Can't help but notice how ridiculously deep the base is.  We won't be getting the shale that pokes through up top till end of march unless it hits 70 for 5 days in a row.



There is an insane amount of snow left right now!  The woods are still covered.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 7, 2014)

lapped gunny today. Upper gunny (to the first kicker section) has some decent shape given the weather. Seemed to have soften up around lunch. Mid section and lower gunny still has flats, frozen cat tracks and death cookies. Hope tomorrows warm up along with traffic will smooth out those sections.

btw, they're making an ice bar at the font of the lodge, the plan is to make it bigger than last season.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2014)

this weekend did the course magic.  they're skiing pretty good.  Looks good for some fresh snow wed. as well.  We are building out the kickers today.  

Boo Ya


----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2014)

The C.L.I.T.S will be there tomorrow.. Looks like it's gonna be an awesome day for bumping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2014)

Speaking of moguls...2knees took 1st at the Mt. Southington mogul comp yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2014)

jumps are roughed in.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2014)

planb420 said:


>



nice vid.  Course was awesome yesterday.  Great day, lots of talent showed up.  I dumped it on my qualifying run, 2nd kicker got me.  Didnt stick around too long.  Anyone know who won the consolation?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 16, 2014)

2knees said:


> nice vid.  Course was awesome yesterday.  Great day, lots of talent showed up.  I dumped it on my qualifying run, 2nd kicker got me.  Didnt stick around too long.  Anyone know who won the consolation?



no one showed up for the consolation head to heads... so we gave it to 4th place. 

we had a great time.  thank you everyone for coming out and supporting us, the event and Suburban Sports.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> no one showed up for the consolation head to heads... so we gave it to 4th place.
> 
> we had a great time.  thank you everyone for coming out and supporting us, the event and Suburban Sports.



what's the plan for you guys going forward.  closing midweek?  should be able to stay open a few more weekends with all that base.  course needs to be properly used now that it is MINT.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 16, 2014)

2knees said:


> what's the plan for you guys going forward.  closing midweek?  should be able to stay open a few more weekends with all that base.  course needs to be properly used now that it is MINT.



for sure all of this week and the coming weekend.  hopefully business is steady, at least on the weekend.  that will make the decision.  we have more snow than ive ever seen this time of season, so that wont be a problem.  

we were jonsing to ditch the event and just ski yesterday. Both stinger and gunny must have been a blast.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 16, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> no one showed up for the consolation head to heads... so we gave it to 4th place.
> 
> we had a great time.  thank you everyone for coming out and supporting us, the event and Suburban Sports.



Are the winners posted somewhere?


----------



## boofenstien (Mar 17, 2014)

Edit: Gone

Anyone want two free M-F Sundown passes? First PM gets em, Will have em in mail tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Are the winners posted somewhere?



Sundown has them posted on their Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/Ski.Sundown


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2014)

what is everyone's plan this week.  weather doesn't look too nice.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm thinking Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## planb420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Finished Comp edit, Second kicker was the BEST seat in the house for the big boys!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2014)

2knees said:


> what is everyone's plan this week.  weather doesn't look too nice.



I'll be there Thursday and Friday.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2014)

Thursday looking good..Tailgating and hit the snow around 1???


----------



## 180 (Mar 18, 2014)

friday


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Thursday looking good..Tailgating and hit the snow around 1???



What time does tailgating commence?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2014)

Typically once the first beer is cracked....Gonna get there @12 tomorrow...tomorrow shows signs of epicness....All AZers are welcome to join us!!

Steveo


----------



## otisshirley (Mar 19, 2014)

I was at Sundown today. The troughs were icy but the bumps were reasonable, especially in the afternoon. Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice...Heard the bumps got rippable mid afternoon...Tomorrow should be the cats ass!


----------



## jack97 (Mar 19, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Nice...Heard the bumps got rippable mid afternoon...Tomorrow should be the cats ass!



That's right, they were. I was there from 10:00 am till 2:40 pm, upper gunny soften up around 1-2 and became fantastic. I did one run with Greg and Madriverjack had to leave afterwards. 

In the morning, upper gunny had scatter sections of ice in the troughs and ice on the backside, impossible for me to ski a line. But I managed at lower and mid gunny, hardly any frozen tracks and the snow was edge-able. I figure I would ski those section and wait for the upper gunny to warm up. 

Tomorrow should be epic but I have many stuff going on, might try this weekend.

edit: Sat looks great... got to figure out how to swing it.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Finished Comp edit, Second kicker was the BEST seat in the house for the big boys!



Awesome vid! Nice work.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2014)

kickers look diff this year. are they less "up" and more "out" this time?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Less Aw...and more Some this year...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> kickers look diff this year. are they less "up" and more "out" this time?



A little milder this year than last. About perfect, I think!


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2014)

Are they running the black lift on the weekends?  I already have to do Gunny in stages. Trudging back up to the yellow lift in spring slush makes me seriously consider trying to get in shape.  Or invest in some alpine touring binds!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Are they running the black lift on the weekends?  I already have to do Gunny in stages. Trudging back up to the yellow lift in spring slush makes me seriously consider trying to get in shape.  Or invest in some alpine touring binds!



try doing it with two kids in tow.  It sucked on saturday but the bumps were worth it.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2014)

2knees said:


> try doing it with two kids in tow.  It sucked on saturday but the bumps were worth it.



You have my sincerest sympathies.  Especially if they are still of an age where it's easiest just to drag them up the hill while they try to hang on to your ski poles.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 26, 2014)

Haven't been back to Sundown in a few years, but I have to be in Hartford for the weekend and early Sat is open.  Based on the current forecast (warm with showers Friday, above freezing temps overnight, and cloudy mid 40's Sat through 1:00) it looks like there could be a 4 hours ticket to ski epic soft bumps in my future.  If you guys think Gunbarrel will have any trouble surviving some warm temps and rain on Thurs/Fri let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2014)

2knees said:


> try doing it with two kids in tow.  It sucked on saturday but the bumps were worth it.



Sorry about that.  Typically both lifts are running on the weekends, but the crowds just weren't there, so we never got the Triple Barrel (lift #2) open that day.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2014)

SKidds said:


> Haven't been back to Sundown in a few years, but I have to be in Hartford for the weekend and early Sat is open.  Based on the current forecast (warm with showers Friday, above freezing temps overnight, and cloudy mid 40's Sat through 1:00) it looks like there could be a 4 hours ticket to ski epic soft bumps in my future.  If you guys think Gunbarrel will have any trouble surviving some warm temps and rain on Thurs/Fri let me know.  Thanks.



I seriously doubt that any of the terrain will have any trouble surviving through the weekend.  There's tons of base depth still.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 26, 2014)

Slush explosions should be in play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Sorry about that.  Typically both lifts are running on the weekends, but the crowds just weren't there, so we never got the Triple Barrel (lift #2) open that day.



I totally understood why they only ran one lift and the majority of the people there were skiing off towards stinger/canyon/toms so it made more sense to ask a few people to slog back to lift one then the majority of the people to slog up and over to get to their trail of choice.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 30, 2014)

Had a fun half day yesterday.  Things were a bit firm early, and the bumps didn't soften until a little later than I'd hoped.  They got nice between 11:30 and 12:00.  Kept getting better until I had to cut out at 1:00.  The middle section doesn't have the greatest lines set up, but the whole field was a fun ski.

Only been to Sundown a couple times, but it always strikes me as a great local hill.  Not just because it is close for locals, but it has nice terrain for a small hill.  One thing that I always look at is how great the terrain under the triple and the woods on either side are.  I suspect they aren't skiable often, but I'm sure it's been done.  Does the mountain look the other way on that kind of thing?  If only there were reliable natural snow that would be a great on map lifeline, and a little cutting and clearing could make the woods between Gunny and Stinger great glades.


----------



## vonski (Mar 31, 2014)

SKidds said:


> Had a fun half day yesterday.  Things were a bit firm early, and the bumps didn't soften until a little later than I'd hoped.  They got nice between 11:30 and 12:00.  Kept getting better until I had to cut out at 1:00.  The middle section doesn't have the greatest lines set up, but the whole field was a fun ski.
> 
> Only been to Sundown a couple times, but it always strikes me as a great local hill.  Not just because it is close for locals, but it has nice terrain for a small hill.  One thing that I always look at is how great the terrain under the triple and the woods on either side are.  I suspect they aren't skiable often, but I'm sure it's been done.  Does the mountain look the other way on that kind of thing?  If only there were reliable natural snow that would be a great on map lifeline, and a little cutting and clearing could make the woods between Gunny and Stinger great glades.



unfortunately, the woods are not supposed to be skied.  Yes after big dumps they do get some play but not the areas you are talking about but those would be some sweet lines.  The patrol will generally let ya know that you should not be skiing the woods and will rarely pull a ticket for it. !!!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 31, 2014)

I frequent the woods there, even the spots he is reffering to....(Even the lift line once, I average 70+ days a years there so i know where the danger zones and lines are...also done some hiking in the summer if ya catch my drift)...never had my pass pulled 




SKidds said:


> Had a fun half day yesterday. Things were a bit firm early, and the bumps didn't soften until a little later than I'd hoped. They got nice between 11:30 and 12:00. Kept getting better until I had to cut out at 1:00. The middle section doesn't have the greatest lines set up, but the whole field was a fun ski.
> 
> Only been to Sundown a couple times, but it always strikes me as a great local hill. Not just because it is close for locals, but it has nice terrain for a small hill. One thing that I always look at is how great the terrain under the triple and the woods on either side are. I suspect they aren't skiable often, but I'm sure it's been done. Does the mountain look the other way on that kind of thing? If only there were reliable natural snow that would be a great on map lifeline, and a little cutting and clearing could make the woods between Gunny and Stinger great glades.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 1, 2014)

Some random dude a few years ago








Too bad they are closed today..Would have been a great bump day..Wagons West to Hunter


----------



## Madroch (Apr 1, 2014)

Ahh what a day that was Steveo ...


----------

